# Re: Myles Keller Legacy XI Compound Bow- 29'', 80 Ib. Draw



## stiffwindpsr (Dec 22, 2004)

Whew....Do you have any older buddies nearby that bowhunt? They could probably help you more by showing you some things about bows in person. 80lbs is WAY TOO MUCH to pull for a beginner, even if your a big dude. You obviously have very little knowledge about archery and need to do some more research. Try youtube and keep reading here as well but, you need a crash course in person by someone that knows what they're talking about a little bit. :thumbs_up


----------



## timbowny (Mar 20, 2008)

I had that bow. I believe it goes from 65-85 lbs? You should have a sticker on it to tell ya. Maybe take it to a shop and have it checked out. Be careful don't hurt yourself.


----------



## 2lunger (Nov 16, 2010)

You need to know what draw weight the bow is at before you try lowering the weight. It could be at the lowest weight already and anymore adjustment down could lead to a bad situation. You should take it to an archery shop and have it checked out.


----------



## D.Short (Aug 5, 2010)

Nothing wrong with being a newbie,but you sure did take a big bite to start with.Go to a good bow shop{not bass pro or some big box store}and just hang out,let them know you are a newbie,don't be a nuisance though,meet some shooters and find one that seems to be genuine and just be honest and listen and learn.I've been doing just that for 40yrs and just now could say I know a thing or 2,but definitly not 3.
Welcome to the sight and to archery!


----------



## msulaimain (Nov 2, 2012)

Thanks! Will keep all the suggestions in mind. I plan on shooting the bow for the first time tomorrow. I've researched a lot about shooting a compound bow and have watched a bunch of Youtube videos. 

The only thing I'm afraid of is the arrow not shooting off the rest and maybe hitting my hand and I'm also afraid of the string wacking the back of my arm. I don't have a quick release, so I'm going to have to finger shoot for now.

The arrow doesn't come off the rest once you let go of the string to shoot right?


----------



## bfisher (Nov 30, 2002)

Iused to shoot for XI and did have a Legacy. That was back in 1993 so that gives you an idea of the bows age. As suggested above, If I were you I'd take the bow to a decent archery shop and have it checked out. It's possible to lower the draw weight about 10# from it's peak weight, but first you have to know just what the maximum is. The draw length has t be checked and these are a couple things a shop becomes handy for. The bow might need new string and cables, too.

Don't take this worng but you, like a lot of newbies, went the wrong route by just buying a bow or relying on friends to guide you. It is always wise to seek the services of a good shop to measure you for draw length and see what draw weight you can draw with ease. Most bows are adjustable for both, but have limits. In your case the cams use replaceable modules to adjust for draw length and finding modules for an older bow could prove very frustrating.

I do like some of the thoughts pertaining to form. For you to develop any kind of decent form the bow must fit you, at least close, and the draw weight low enough that you don't have to struggle in the least. Once these things are attended to drawing and shooting the bow will be easier. A decent shop should be able t help you with form, too.

As for the rest youo have now; it sound like you are describing a prong rest. This is not a suitable type to shoot with fingers s there is no side pressure to control the sideways oscillations of the arrow as it leaves the bow. I would suggest either putting a different rest on the bow and/or biting the bullet and getting a mechanical release. There are cheap releases on the market, but I would suggest something like a True Ball Stinger, which is a decent rest for the money. Here again, is where a good shop comes in handy. YOu can go in and try different releases prior to buying, while getting some hands-on guidance.

Next on my personal list would be to suggest joining a local archery club and getting to know some people by going there to practice. Make some friends and you'll end up with lots of hands-on help while hving fun at the same time.


----------

